# FANGCHENGGANG | Jingang Center | 271m | 889ft | 70 fl | U/C



## BeLogical (Feb 25, 2013)

jaysonn341 said:


> Perhaps the city is looking to boost its image with this tower? Perhaps the developer loves his city and wants to pour his money into this project? Perhaps the entire industry is seeing a rise in costs including wages over the next few years so economically speaking, it may be cheaper to build something like this now then later? If you want to tell the developer they are pouring millions of dollars into a project that you think is completely illogical, I am sure they would be willing to listen to your thoughts.
> Again, this is China. In 10 years, this place might surprise all of us.


I honestly couldnt care less how much money a person puts into a project. It still doesnt change the fact that this building is nothing more than a form of conspicuous consumption, which is entirely irrational.


----------



## NNshenzhen (Jul 11, 2012)

jaysonn341 said:


> Perhaps the city is looking to boost its image with this tower? Perhaps the developer loves his city and wants to pour his money into this project? Perhaps the entire industry is seeing a rise in costs including wages over the next few years so economically speaking, it may be cheaper to build something like this now then later? If you want to tell the developer they are pouring millions of dollars into a project that you think is completely illogical, I am sure they would be willing to listen to your thoughts.
> Again, this is China. In 10 years, this place might surprise all of us.


Having stayed in Singapore, Malaysia and now China for over 20 years, I attest to this: even places like Shenzhen or Sanya now have real estate values close to major CBDs of Western Europe or Australia, and selected Tier 2s will follow. So, both the values and wages will rise steeply, therefore the costs too. So, yes, saving any massive property meltdown, it is much cheaper to build it now then, say, 3 or 5 years from now.

The long named Fanchenggang city has a unique advantage of being designed as border-city with Vietnam, aimed to be 'Chinese San Diego'. As China and ASEAN have a sort of FTA between them, this place would be a major trading port, so having a couple of landmark towers to house related companies isn't without a reason.


----------



## Simfan34 (Oct 9, 2009)

This is getting ridiculous. Random towns? And this isn't becoming some landmark- it's not distinctive.


----------



## jaysonn341 (Mar 19, 2012)

Simfan34 said:


> This is getting ridiculous. Random towns? And this isn't becoming some landmark- it's not distinctive.


If this is ridiculous... at least the 528m tower was rejected :lol:


----------



## Xaevus (Jan 20, 2013)

HOW AWESOME IS THAT.

THE CITY. HAS "FANG" IN IT.

Wow. It sounds cool just saying it. Fang Cheng Gang.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

BeLogical said:


> I honestly couldnt care less how much money a person puts into a project. It still doesnt change the fact that this building is nothing more than a form of conspicuous consumption, which is entirely irrational.


Irrational to you, but the fact remains that property value is rising quickly all around China and demand for office space, hotel, and high end condos are going up everyday. So it's a smart move to build it while it's cheap to do so, don't wait until property value and construction cost become too high, and office vacancy rate becomes dangerously low like Shanghai. Many Chinese cities are building brand new CBDs away from the traditional city center for the same reason, it may look like overbuilding or even "ghost towns" to uninformed Western journalists, but they will pay off in the long run.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ I agree. For all, we love skyscrapers (that's why we're here in the 1st place). Why build small when you can build tall? :cheers:


----------



## BeLogical (Feb 25, 2013)

Why build tall when you can build logically? A 160m building would still constitute a large building in most municipalities in the world, and two of them would give us all twice as much to watch.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-05-13 by 摩天南宁


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

design looks great. :cheers: nothing unique, but very modern and glassy


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

New alleged design. No sources, probably fake.


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

The top! Theres nothing I can say about that!


----------



## Transhumanista (Jan 2, 2013)

So, what about this tower ?


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

271m 





激动时刻！防城港超高地标——金港中心开工啦！-本地楼市-防城港市房产网


2019年12月31日上午 拟建总高70层 271米的 防城港超高地标——金港中心 举行了隆重的奠基仪式及开工庆典 大家期待已久的防城港“新地标” 终于正式开工啦！ 这是载入防城港城市发展的重要时刻！ 标志着防城港开 ...




www.fcfcg.com


















Jingang Center -  The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-06 by 邻家索菲


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @kenamour, @kanye , please, updates


----------

